# Hiya!



## EPAC_Matt (Feb 10, 2004)

Friend showed me this forum, looked like there's lots of good information here  

Should be good 8)


----------



## Nephilim (Feb 10, 2004)

G'day  You'll have a blast, I'm sure. Don't be afraid to ask stupid questions, I do it all the time (luckily wolf can't charge me if I ask them here)


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome aboard!
Hope you find this a fun site and you visit and contribute often. Feel free to ask any questions and post any info and answers you have to share--this forum is for everyone of every level of skill to share info and everyone has something to contribute.. There are no stupid questions except the ones you don't ask...  Hope you learn alot, help out where you can and visit often! 


Nephilim said:


> G'day  You'll have a blast, I'm sure. Don't be afraid to ask stupid questions, I do it all the time (luckily wolf can't charge me if I ask them here)



hehehe...I don't charge for stupid questions..never did--I only charge folks if they forget gear on my show.  

-wolf


----------



## EPAC_Matt (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks guys  

I've never actually worked in a theater yet (Just did a training seminar, however) and I can't wait to get started and learn!


----------



## Nephilim (Feb 10, 2004)

wolf825 said:


> hehehe...I don't charge for stupid questions..never did--I only charge folks if they forget gear on my show.



Maybe it was wemeck then... *shrug*


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 10, 2004)

EPAC_Matt said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I've never actually worked in a theater yet (Just did a training seminar, however) and I can't wait to get started and learn!



yea! an untainted techie!! you haven't picked up any bad habits yet!! we will try to help you avoid bad habits!!

btw, welcome to ControlBooth.com! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to say hi and say welcome aboard!!

Hope to see you around the forum often!!

Sincerely,
-dvsDave


----------



## wemeck (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome Aboard! I hope you like the information and discussions going on. I also hope to see you around the forums.


----------

